# Mutation show-off...



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

as many of you may well know...
i am obsessed with mutations...

i went to the local pet shops and took a bunch of photos...
the only mutation i have never personally seen now is the 'Platinum' or 'Platino'...

so i will start the photo session with a pikkie of baby pearl tiels...
i was lucky enough to be in the store when these little fellas came in...
they were all freaked out and clung to the corner 
they were also aviary bred tiels so were not interested in human companionship...
so here is the pearl-pile  (there are some split pieds there too)









ok... next is a sweet pearl pied... i have never seen this before (unsure what causes it) but it has white scalloped edges through its pied pattern too...









then, there is a cinnamon pearl pied... this little guy was a whistler!









and here is a lovely light coloured cinnamon









...next is a cute little pied...









and 2 cute little baby lutinos...









my friends 'west coast silver'  tiel... his name is Roger and he is awesome!...(he wears a 'hair tie' in the first pik...)

















and now the star of the show...
the spangle cinnamon!

































thats it for the yellow based birds...
tiels i have missed out on 'snapping' in the yellow based tiels are
-normals
-pastelface
-golden/yellowface
let me know if i am missing any others...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

So many tiels! The little petstore I go to only has 2-3 at a time but budgies galore!!!..I've only seen pearls, lutinos, pieds and greys there. I love the pied male with the scalloped wings and this little darling! She has that glitter in her eye that Baby had when I got her!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I have never seen so many in a store either, the ones around here only keep a few at a time, the spangle cinnamon is gorgeous


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow, i didn't even know there was a spangle lol


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Those pictures are gorgeous There are so many in one corner, at the same time


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

All those tiels are so cute!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too many cute tiels  one looks clipped on one wing only. Which I don't think is very good for them.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Too many cute tiels  one looks clipped on one wing only. Which I don't think is very good for them.


lol... i was just saying that here!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh missed that one  Good thing you told the girl that it is not good as well.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Oh missed that one  Good thing you told the girl that it is not good as well.


weather or not she takes my advice is another story though 
people are stupid...
but i can only hope!


----------

